#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  what are the factors we need to know before selecting a plugin for Wordpress?

## Ahamed

Nowadays huge numbers of plugins are available in Wordpress industry for a single process. That's why I'm asking this, please anyone let me know.

----------

